# Cheese Fries



## MJ (Nov 16, 2004)

Cheese Fries Recipe courtesy "Rachael Ray" 

1 sack frozen French fries, any brand or shape – crinkle cut, thin cut, steak cut, waffle fries – prepared to package directions 
2 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 cups whole milk 
2 1/2 cups, (10-ounce) sack shredded yellow Cheddar 
3 squirts ketchup, about 1/4 cup 

 Put fries in oven on a cookie sheet. While fries are baking in the oven, have a GH place a sauce pot on the stove and heat it over medium heat. Add butter and melt it. Add the flour and stir. Cook butter and flour together for 1 minute or so. This is called "roux" (like Tiger and Roo with Pooh Bear) and it helps to thicken up sauces. Use a whisk to stir as the milk goes into the pot. Keep stirring until the milk gets thicker. Use a wooden spoon or heat-safe spatula to stir in the cheese. When all of the cheese melts, take the sauce off the heat and stir in 3 squirts of ketchup. This is your SECRET ingredient. When everyone asks what you put in your cheese sauce that makes it taste so good, just say milk and cheese, you can NEVER tell what secret ingredients you add! Tell your GH to keep the secret, too or they can never help you again! 
Pour the sauce over the fries or serve the sauce on the side if you like to dipping better.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 17, 2004)

Pardon my ignorance, but the term GH stands for what?  Sounds good with secret ingredient.  Did you try it?


----------



## MJ (Nov 17, 2004)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but the term GH stands for what?  Sounds good with secret ingredient.  Did you try it?


 Good helper? I must call Rachael Ray and ask her one of these days when I catch her at home.
 No I have not had this but I will soon!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm thinking that "GH" is a reference to Good Housekeeping and their ratings standards.

The recipe looks good, though!  I've done something similar with real fries and cheddar-jack cheese...

Another good one, MJ!


----------



## MJ (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Audeo! I just wish I had as many great recipes as I have seen you post here.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> Thanks Audeo! I just wish I had as many great recipes as I have seen you post here.



Well, when you finally get to be my age, you'll likely have more!

Badumpum, Ching! 8)


----------



## MJ (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Bangbang (Nov 17, 2004)

I can't even eat at the same table if someone is eatin Cheese Fries. Hurling now.


----------



## MJ (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 29, 2004)

This is just about enough to make anyone sick! Frozen seasoned potato waffle fries baked according to direction (unless you're lucky enough to own a deep-fryer) smothered with Hormel extra hot chili topped with extra sharp cheddar and then put under the broiler until cheese is melted! If I really want to offend people for the rest of the day I'll add fresh chopped onion!


----------

